#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-06-04
<fignew> what
<fignew> the
<fignew> fuck
<fignew> Besides anonymousdeadgu (gu?!) I'm the last person to speak in this channel... and that was over a month ago!!
<fignew> that means you chalcedony claydoh drmessano ered kevinf311-lap and paulproteus 
<fignew> I remember when this channel used to be hoppin'
<kevinf311-lap> indeed
<kevinf311-lap> i still lived in Atlanta then, though
<fignew> already scared ered off :)
<kevinf311-lap> lol
<fignew> hi kevinf311-lap 
<kevinf311-lap> ahoy
<kevinf311-lap> long time
<fignew> indeed
<kevinf311-lap> how's tricks?
<fignew> do you know where boredandblogging went?
<kevinf311-lap> nah, haven't seen him in quite some time
<fignew> tricks are for kids?
<kevinf311-lap> especially since my... departure from the forums
<fignew> hmmm
<fignew> in spirit you're still here though. ;)
<fignew> Well if anyone here want's to be involved, you can come to a #lugatgt meeting Wednesdays at 7...
<kevinf311-lap> bit of a commute
<kevinf311-lap> or is that channel based?
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> my timestamps don't have dates in channel.. only in logs
